# DTG Interview of Justin Walker - Fusion Logistics Group



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I have really been blessed to meet so many different people with a great deal of knowledge in direct-to-garment (dtg) printing from traveling to different trade shows and conferences over the years. So I have decided to try and share the knowledge of experienced dtg users about general dtg printing topics. These podcasts are not designed to tell prospective dtg owners which dtg printer to buy. We talk about general dtg printing topics that people should be aware of when getting into doing dtg printing. My preference is to keep all the machine related comments out of these posts and is why I posted it in the general dtg section of the forums.

Below is an interview recording with Justin Walker (owner of Fusion Logistics Group) at the NBM Printwear Indy Show on June 11, 2011. Below are the brief highlights of this podcast.
• Learn some of the things Justin learned for looking at different dtg printers since he has been through 6 different models.
• Why he thinks you should see a dtg printer in another location besides a trade show floor.
• Items besides the actual printer are important to look at when selecting a dtg printer.
• Description of items important for the shop layout for dtg printing.
• His thoughts and practices on how to handle artwork from customers.
• How he sets pricing differently for a retail market vs. wholesale contract printing.
• One customer’s request for packaging of the printed shirts goes even as far as making a sushi roll.
• What Justin does in order to keep his customer’s expectations in control when printing on to fabric types that are not 100% ring spun cotton.
• Some of the non-garment items that he has printed in the past and which ones are profitable.
• Why he takes a proactive approach to cleaning / maintaining his dtg printers.
• His final thoughts on what people should do before making the investment into a dtg printer.

*HERE IS THE LINK TO THE PODCAST*
http://youtu.be/0NZxo71GP9k

To find more information on Justin’s company, visit Fusion Logistics Group - Professional Wholesale Printing & Fulfillment Services!.

Mark


----------



## JohnBest (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the interview justin...very informative..I heard you mention in the shipping part about the software interacting with you database...I was curious as to what software you use in your shop to handle orders,track jobs and such....thanks again John Best


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

John,

I got the impression that Justin made some of the components of the software he mentioned in the interview. Not sure if it is something you can buy right off the shelf.

Mark


----------

